

Interview about the history of Perl - pmarin
http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/270267/-z_programming_languages_perl

======
SwellJoe
Interesting article...but the translation from the audio is poor. It gets a
lot of the words wrong, making it a little bit jarring to read.

